# Platinum weight



## tlcarrig (Mar 8, 2009)

What is the approximate weight of platinum per cm3. Would nuggets be about the same.


----------



## Oz (Mar 8, 2009)

Pure platinum at room temperature is 21.45 grams to the cubic centimeter. If you are asking if nuggets would have the same density and they are raw ore then they would be different densities. How much different would depend on the purity of the platinum and what it was alloyed with.


----------



## tlcarrig (Mar 8, 2009)

Just trying to get an idea on nuggets. I have some cons that quite possibly have plats. Would a good estimate be 18+ g/cc?


----------



## Oz (Mar 8, 2009)

The variables are too great for me to want to guess. I would take a small piece and take it into solution then test. If you get these from the same location it would be plausible for them to run approximately the same purity. It is worth noting that most nuggets will be more valuable in their natural form than the metal content.


----------



## Irons (Mar 8, 2009)

Small grains of placer material have a lot of air space surrounding them which has to be accounted for as well.

There are a lot of heavy 'black sands' that have little or no PGM values.

Get an assay.


----------

